# NEW CONTEST: Most Entertaining Thread



## shesulsa

This contest is for the most entertaining thread on MartialTalk.  

Parameters:

- must be intended as entertainment
- must be no older than 2004
- no nominated threads initiated by the sponsor (in this case me)
- no one can nominate their own thread

Prize:  One year's Supporting Membership.  If the winner is already a supporting member, that winner may choose to tack on to their already existing membership (with no cash refund for the prize should you choose to close your account) or pass it on to another existing non-supporting member.

ALL NOMINATIONS SHOULD BE PM'D TO ME DIRECTLY, AFTER WHICH THE POLL WILL BE SET UP FOR VOTE.

PM YOUR NOMINATIONS TO ME BY MAY 15, 2006.


----------



## shesulsa

Currently nominated:  Make Rich Parsons Famous


----------



## shesulsa

Another nomination received:  New Game II: Rich Parsons Sightings


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I nominate Rich Parsons!


----------



## bluemtn

I second it!


----------



## Sam

OnlyAnEgg said:
			
		

> I nominate Rich Parsons!



he's not a thread.


----------



## Cruentus

Sam said:
			
		

> he's not a thread.


 
Nonsense....he is both everything and nothing....ommmm.... 

I nominate make RP famous also, with RP sightings as a close 2nd...


----------



## Rich Parsons

While I enjoyed all the fun I most certainly am not the funniest thread, nor would I expect it to be about me. 

There are other threads in the Locker Room and Bar & Grill that have lots of replies and views and lots of fun. 

Someone should go look them up and nominate them.


----------



## shesulsa

Another nomination has been submitted:  Cheap Shameless Thread.


----------



## shesulsa

Nominated:  How to know you're a child of the 80's


----------



## shesulsa

Nominated:  Photos that make you go hmm?


----------



## Swordlady

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Nominated:  Photos that make you go hmm?



Um...I can't access this thread; it must be in one of the private forums.


----------



## Lisa

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Um...I can't access this thread; it must be in one of the private forums.



Yup, it is for those 18 and over.  It is called MT afterdark.  If you want access and are over 18, shoot bob a pm and he will activate it for you.  Since you are already a supporting member, there is no extra cost.


----------



## Swordlady

Lisa said:
			
		

> Yup, it is for those 18 and over.  It is called MT afterdark.  If you want access and are over 18, shoot bob a pm and he will activate it for you.  Since you are already a supporting member, there is no extra cost.



I just thought of something.  Is it fair to nominate a thread that over half the members can't access?


----------



## Sam

Incentive to become supporting members!


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I see nothing wrong with it...in fact, it could be a fine incentive to consider purchasing a supporting membership.


----------



## Lisa

Swordlady said:
			
		

> I just thought of something.  Is it fair to nominate a thread that over half the members can't access?



I think it is.  Like Sam and Egg said, good incentive to become a SM.  The Supporting Memberships from this board allow us to continue to offer excellence, to continue to grow and buy software, hardware etc. as the board grows.  It is not cheap to put a board of this magnitude on the net.  To me, I get so much from here, I have no problem paying the $15/year because what I get back money can not put a value on.

Just my .02.


----------



## MA-Caver

I nominate Word Association... after all if it has 5,129 posts and 28,604 viewed it must've been entertaining eh?


----------



## shesulsa

All nominations are to be sent to me by PM, please, and include the proper name of the thread and a link.

Thanks.


----------



## Swordlady

Lisa said:
			
		

> I think it is. Like Sam and Egg said, good incentive to become a SM. The Supporting Memberships from this board allow us to continue to offer excellence, to continue to grow and buy software, hardware etc. as the board grows. It is not cheap to put a board of this magnitude on the net. To me, I get so much from here, I have no problem paying the $15/year because what I get back money can not put a value on.
> 
> Just my .02.


 
Well...it *did* give me enough incentive to join the "After Dark" forum.  

And yes...$15/year is more than reasonable for a forum of this magnitude.  Especially compared to the $49/year I pay for Delphi Forums "Plus" membership.  And MT is a far greater bargain than Delphi - which has more than its fair share of bugginess.


----------



## shesulsa

Nominated:  Word Association


----------



## Sam

It's also good incentive to turn 18.


----------



## Swordlady

Don't be in such a hurry to grow up, Sam.  The older you get, the more people you owe money to...  :ticked:


----------



## MA-Caver

Swordlady said:
			
		

> Don't be in such a hurry to grow up, Sam.  The older you get, the more people you owe money to...  :ticked:


Heartily agree here! And comes "... the greatest motivator in the world"... a mortgage.


----------



## shesulsa

C'mon, y'all!  Surely you've had more fun on MT than just these few threads:

Make Rich Parsons Famous
New Game II: Rich Parsons Sightings
Cheap Shameless Thread
How to know you're a child of the '80s
Photos that make you go hmm?


----------



## OnlyAnEgg

I've already nom'd; so, I can't no more, right?


----------



## shesulsa

Nah, go ahead!


----------



## Swordlady

MA-Caver said:
			
		

> Heartily agree here! And comes "... the greatest motivator in the world"... a mortgage.



Mortgage...student loans...car note...countless credit cards bills...bleh...


----------



## Maltair

I nominate
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=12733&highlight=moment

And 
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=17605&highlight=moment


----------



## shesulsa

Okay, so that's:

Stupid thing you've done in training

and

MACaver


----------



## shesulsa

So far the nominees are:

Make Rich Parsons Famous by Tulisan
New Game II: Rich Parsons Sightings by OnlyAnEgg
Cheap Shameless Thread by Rich Parsons
How to know you're a child of the 80's by Swordlady
Photos that make you go hmm? by Rich Parsons
Word Association by The Opal Dragon
Stupid thing you've done in training by Black Bear
MACaver by Flatlander


----------



## shesulsa

Added one to the list:

Make Rich Parsons Famous by Tulisan
New Game II: Rich Parsons Sightings by OnlyAnEgg
Cheap Shameless Thread by Rich Parsons
How to know you're a child of the 80's by Swordlady
Photos that make you go hmm? by Rich Parsons
Word Association by The Opal Dragon
Stupid thing you've done in training by Black Bear
MACaver by Flatlander
"Distort my wish" game. by Sam


----------



## Ceicei

So when is the deadline and will we have a poll to make the selections?

- Ceicei


----------



## shesulsa

Ceicei said:
			
		

> So when is the deadline and will we have a poll to make the selections?
> 
> - Ceicei



Tonight at midnight is the cutoff and the poll will be up in the morning.


----------



## MA-Caver

Oh yeah, oh yeah, ohhhh yeah! 

Can't wait can't wait canna wait.


----------



## shesulsa

The Poll is up!


----------



## MA-Caver

shesulsa said:
			
		

> The Poll is up!



and.... they're off and running!


----------

